# Adams "Classic" shampoo - discontinued.



## iGirl (Oct 5, 2009)

Just a FYI for anyone else who uses this - it appears that Adams good smelling thick blue liquid shampoo is now gone.

I've been searching for months now and inquired to Adams directly and received this reply.



> Thank you for contacting us. We always appreciate hearing from our customers.
> 
> The formula has changed. The Precor is an IGR (Insect Growth Regulator) .The inactive ingredients have been slightly changed, however, unfortunately those ingredients are proprietary. You can ask about a specific ingredient and we can ask Regulatory.
> 
> If we can be of further assistance, please reply to this email or contact us 800-234-2269, Monday through Friday, 8 a.m. to 5 p.m., CST


I went to Amazon and purchased what looked like the original - but they shipped "Fresh Scent" - which is code for - "smells like overdone old lady perfume" - it's a very strong, horrible smell.  The bottle photo and description did not say "Fresh Scent" - so this was just either being sneaky - or a mix up. It was so nasty I returned it.

I found another version in a local store and it was bright green - still not the original smell, but much closer - at least tolerable. Based on the non-answer I received (I never asked them about ingredients - just color and smell) - I have to guess their classic shampoo is now gone. Time to start looking for something else. 

Update - I replied to the non-answer and received a response which now confirms it -



> It has been discontinued. We no longer make that particular one.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Did you use this for flea and tick?


----------



## iGirl (Oct 5, 2009)

Prism Goldens said:


> Did you use this for flea and tick?


The flea and tick was just an unneeded side benefit (we are using monthly Trifexis) - we've never once had fleas and I've never seen a tick in my life - and we've had 4 generations of goldens.

We used the original Adams purely for the smell.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Well that really sucks! It was a great shampoo for fleas.. wonder if the formula for the spray has changed as well?


----------

